
Can you stop yourself being infected with other peoples’ desires? - imartin2k
https://aeon.co/essays/can-you-stop-yourself-being-infected-with-other-peoples-desires
======
ordu
The first question that author forget to ask is desire infection is bad enough
to fight it. It seems a good thing that helps you to adopt social norms of a
group, to socialize. Emotions involved make it even better: you need not to
fight yourself to make something you do not like, you are doing it because you
like to do it.

